# How Brexit will affect your car insurance



## harrow (Oct 14, 2019)

Link, https://u-k-insurance.co.uk/eugreencard.html

*How Brexit will affect your car insurance*

*Who we are*
U K Insurance Limited (UKI) was established in 1974 and is an insurer that underwrites policies for many well-known brands. It provides cover for motor, breakdown, home, pet and travel products.
U K Insurance Business Solutions Limited (UKIBS) is a company in the same group that introduces customers to UKI brands for insurance and other products and services.
*Introduction*
You won’t need a Green Card for any trip that ends with your return to the UK before 11pm on 31st October 2019, as this is the first date a no deal Brexit could occur.
If a Brexit deal is agreed then there will be no change to today’s position and you will be able to move around Europe in the same way as you can today, although you should still contact us to make sure you have the right cover for you (other than for journeys to the Republic of Ireland, where you are covered as standard). You would not then need a Green Card.
If the UK does leave the EU with no deal then whilst this doesn’t change the cover provided by our insurance policies, there is some important information you will need if you’re planning on driving any UK-registered vehicle in the European Economic Area (EEA) and some other countries (Andorra, Serbia and Switzerland). A list of EEA countries is available here.






Q1 What is a Green Card? Do I need one?
Q2 Which countries will I need a Green Card for?
Q3 What happens if I don’t have a Green Card? Does it really matter?
Q4 Do I need a Green Card for the Republic of Ireland?
Q5 I live in Northern Ireland, do I need a Green Card too?
Q6 How much is a Green Card?
Q7 How do I get a Green Card?
Q8 I am travelling within the next two weeks; can you still help?
Q9 I am travelling now or about to go abroad; can you still help?
Q10 I need to change the details on my Green Card, can I do this myself?
Q11 My policy is due to expire while I’m away. What do I do?
Q12 If I am towing a trailer or caravan, will I need a separate green card for the trailer?
Q13 Do I need a Green Card for each person? Or for each car?
Q14 Do I need a Green Card if I’m driving a hire car?
Q15 What about my driving licence?
Q16 Do I need a European Accident Statement form?
Q17 Do I need to do anything with my number plate?
Q18 Do I need to know anything else about driving in Europe? Where can I get information?
Q19 What about breakdown cover?
Q20 Are passport rules changing?
Q21 What about health? Can I still use my EHIC?
Q22 I’m planning on taking my dog abroad. Do the rules change for this?
The Pet Passport scheme may be ending for UK holders. You can read about this here, and it’s a good idea to speak to your vet at least four months before you intend to travel.


----------



## DTDOG (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm not declaring if I'm for or against Brexit. 
However, I can honestly see the sh** hitting the fan on 1st November if there is a 'No Deal'.

As much as the officials will be briefed on how to deal with UK travellers, I'm sure there will be a few wanting to make a point and it causing a huge headache for any one caught up in this fiasco. I went to Europe just after the last 'deadline' (around April if I rememeber?) and the confusion around needing a green card for insurance, do I need an international driving permit, is my passport valid etc. Now it's looking like it WILL happen, deal or no deal. At least if our lot (Wildcampers) are in motorhomes then you'll have a place to sleep while the border controls argue about your rights to travel or not.
Glad I'm not going away for the Autumn Half term.


----------



## John H (Oct 15, 2019)

DTDOG said:


> I'm not declaring if I'm for or against Brexit.
> However, I can honestly see the sh** hitting the fan on 1st November if there is a 'No Deal'.
> 
> As much as the officials will be briefed on how to deal with UK travellers, I'm sure there will be a few wanting to make a point and it causing a huge headache for any one caught up in this fiasco. I went to Europe just after the last 'deadline' (around April if I rememeber?) and the confusion around needing a green card for insurance, do I need an international driving permit, is my passport valid etc. Now it's looking like it WILL happen, deal or no deal. At least if our lot (Wildcampers) are in motorhomes then you'll have a place to sleep while the border controls argue about your rights to travel or not.
> Glad I'm not going away for the Autumn Half term.



I agree - the potential for confusion is enormous, which is why we took the precaution, before we left on October 1st, to ensure that we had both IDPs (for France and Spain) and a Green Card. The IDPs cost around a fiver each and the Green Card is free, so even if not necessary you haven't wasted much money and may save yourself an awful lot of hassle. Now all we have to do (apart from enjoy the trip) is to wait to see if we crash out on 31st and thus need to be back in the UK within 3 months!


----------



## ricc (Oct 15, 2019)

im an eternal optimist
theres been 3 programmes recently on the box about what britain buys and sells in a day. one was fresh veg and fruit , one was seafood and last nights was cars.
2 bits from last night ,  one in ten Ferraris comes to uk,   uk is vw's biggest export market.... it all boils down to theres a lot of european companies that rely on unhindered access to the uk market both  for sales and purchases.   they dont want a jobsworth at calais any more than we do.    the other point that has become clear is that the calais ferries' traffic is literally a drop in the ocean  compared to other ports such as the thames side container ports and southhampton


----------



## Millie Master (Oct 15, 2019)

ricc said:


> im an eternal optimist
> theres been 3 programmes recently on the box about what britain buys and sells in a day. one was fresh veg and fruit , one was seafood and last nights was cars.
> 2 bits from last night ,  one in ten Ferraris comes to uk,   uk is vw's biggest export market.... it all boils down to theres a lot of european companies that rely on unhindered access to the uk market both  for sales and purchases.   they dont want a jobsworth at calais any more than we do.    the other point that has become clear is that the calais ferries' traffic is literally a drop in the ocean  compared to other ports such as the thames side container ports and southhampton



Well said that man, most especially your comment about jobsworths!!  

I for one, or rather SWMBO and I are both fed up to the back teeth with all the medias totally negative clap-trap!!


----------



## barryd (Oct 15, 2019)

Being optimistic doesnt change the fact that if we leave without a deal on the 1 November the UK becomes a third country and all the stuff being discussed as well as the chaos comes into force.  The Germans might sell us a lot of cars but so what?  The protection of the single market comes above all else and whilst that might be damaging for German car manufacturers thems the rules and thats all there is to it.

Regarding this Green card.  One question I cant find is how long its valid for.  I presume a year but it would be good to know its not something daft like 30 days.  Trips to Europe will be limited to 90 days in any 180 anyway because of Schengen so you would assume your card would be valid for at least 90 days but assumption being the mother of all fcuk ups an all that.


----------



## harrow (Oct 15, 2019)

barryd said:


> Regarding this Green card.  One question I cant find is how long its valid for.


It will be for the duration of your current policy


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 15, 2019)

Yes we were asked when we wanted our Green card to expire so I went with renewal date in June sometime. Still no charge other than £15 admin fee which would have applied for shorter term anyway


----------



## mark61 (Oct 15, 2019)

My insurance always send a Green card for the dates I say I will be away, which I always allow plenty of extra time. I  tell insurance company when going away because you can not assume you'll be fully comp when away. No idea why they send a Green card as that's only proof of minimum required insurance as far as I know, but thats what they do.


----------



## DTDOG (Oct 15, 2019)

I absolutely agree that in the long run, we as a nation are relied on too much by the other countries in Europe for trade that something will be sorted long term. I do feel though that some will take advantage of the confusion to hit the man (ooopss I mean person!!) in the street, calle, rue or even Straße and bet we hear of loads being pulled to check they have the correct documents etc. in the first few weeks of November.


----------



## John H (Oct 15, 2019)

My insurance company (Safeguard) issued a Green card for the whole of the EU for the duration off my insurance policy - and at no cost.


----------



## spigot (Oct 15, 2019)

I've only ever had a Green card for Morocco, never been asked for one in the EU.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 15, 2019)

Who gives a feck! My life will still go on after what ever happens as will every body else. Just have to man up and deal with it.


----------



## John H (Oct 15, 2019)

spigot said:


> I've only ever had a Green card for Morocco, never been asked for one in the EU.



That is because we are a member of the EU. If and when we leave, you will be asked for one.


----------



## John H (Oct 15, 2019)

caledonia said:


> Who gives a feck! My life will still go on after what ever happens as will every body else. Just have to man up and deal with it.


  You can only man up and deal with it if you are aware of it - which is what this thread is all about!


----------



## caledonia (Oct 15, 2019)

I don’t have to man up because I don’t give a feck. My camper never leaves Bonnie Scotland


----------



## mark61 (Oct 15, 2019)

Never been asked to show one to get into Morocco either. 
Like I said, when I have asked for proof of fully comp insurance cover in EU, I'm always issued a Green Card. 
As far as I understand, the only requirement is for your insurance to cover you for the legal minimum of the EU country you are in.


----------



## John H (Oct 15, 2019)

mark61 said:


> Never been asked to show one to get into Morocco either.
> Like I said, when I have asked for proof of fully comp insurance cover in EU, I'm always issued a Green Card.
> As far as I understand, the only requirement is for your insurance to cover you for the legal minimum of the EU country you are in.



That is correct - while we are members of the EU but when we are not that will not necessarily stay the same - hence the reason for covering all bases. I cannot understand why there is so much negativity in response to the perfectly sensible message of this thread.


----------



## John H (Oct 15, 2019)

caledonia said:


> I don’t have to man up because I don’t give a feck. My camper never leaves Bonnie Scotland



I am sure your contribution will be of great value to all those who never go anywhere.


----------



## barryd (Oct 15, 2019)

caledonia said:


> I don’t have to man up because I don’t give a feck. My camper never leaves Bonnie Scotland



You might if after Brexit nobody leaves the UK in their camper vans as its too much hassle and they all head for Scotland when Skegness is full 

Actually there is some truth in that.  A lot of hoteliers and tourist industry in general voted to leave I gather in the hope it would boost tourism.  i often see posts from motorhomers saying they cant get pitches on sites, cant get parked in towns etc.  Could get busy.  I wonder what the snow birds will do that head off this time of year to Spain. They will have to come back mid winter.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 15, 2019)

John H said:


> I am sure your contribution will be of great value to all those who never go anywhere.


Im retired and use my camper loads. There are so many great places to visit in my own country I don’t feel the need to leave it. I’m sure a lot of folks on this site have more to worry than something that hasn’t even happened yet.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 15, 2019)

John H said:


> That is correct - while we are members of the EU but when we are not that will not necessarily stay the same - hence the reason for covering all bases. I cannot understand why there is so much negativity in response to the perfectly sensible message of this thread.


I'm not being negative.
Yes of course, while we are members of the EU, and of course not necessarily the the same if/when we leave.
Maybe wrongly, but I get the impression people believe they automatically have, or have had, fully comp the travelling in the EU. That is not necessarily the case.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Oct 15, 2019)

A really useful summary thank you. 
I’m in the process of applying for Irish birth registration followed by an Irish passport. So ... if no deal, I will be able to stay in the EU under current rules. 
Now my question is ... will insurance companies restrict the vehicle to 90 days within 180 or will we still be able to buy 365 in the EU as now?


----------



## caledonia (Oct 15, 2019)

runnach said:


> Cale, much is happening on the build up to the big event, RETIREMENT, front boundary wall screeded and new maint free fencing added. Gate opening widened (tight getting arto in) and new maint free gates added. Now the match winner, old grass landing strip now changed to concrete!!
> 
> When ensconced over there and if you ever fancy a jolly over with your EU virgin bus, giz a shout
> View attachment 73993


Looking well smart. Just moved into our new house at the weekend. Nice cottage with an acre and a half on the Argaty estate just outside Doune. Finally got our dream house.


----------



## John H (Oct 15, 2019)

caledonia said:


> Im retired and use my camper loads. There are so many great places to visit in my own country I don’t feel the need to leave it. I’m sure a lot of folks on this site have more to worry than something that hasn’t even happened yet.



Those of us who do visit the EU would be very unwise to follow your advice since that "something that hasn't even happened yet" could happen in two weeks time. Anyone planning to be in the EU at that time would be very foolish if they hadn't looked into all the possibilities and planned accordingly. But one thing puzzles me - if you have no interest in this subject, why have you commented on it?


----------



## caledonia (Oct 15, 2019)

John H said:


> Those of us who do visit the EU would be very unwise to follow your advice since that "something that hasn't even happened yet" could happen in two weeks time. Anyone planning to be in the EU at that time would be very foolish if they hadn't looked into all the possibilities and planned accordingly. But one thing puzzles me - if you have no interest in this subject, why have you commented on it?


Because I’m entitled to my opinion?


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 15, 2019)

They did not turn us away in 1944,and we stayed a good time to.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 15, 2019)

runnach said:


> Fair posh mate (I did a google) certainly looks the park and move in condition, apart from grass cutting, and I know roughly where you are. You still have other place up from Tindrum?
> 
> Must be the season for buying, our offer on a semi was accepted, get get keys 27th next month. Boxes getting ticked as the finish line looms!!


Our house in Bonnyrigg sold in two weeks. Still got the cottage at Auch near tyndrum but that’s just rented off the estate with a few other mates. Fair bit of work to do up here but it’s perfect for us. You sold Dalkeith and have you purchased in France?


----------



## John H (Oct 16, 2019)

caledonia said:


> Because I’m entitled to my opinion?



I'm entitled to my opinion that I don't like spinach but it would be very odd if I posted it on a thread about house prices. For you as a non-EU traveller to say you don't give a shit about something that may have a major effect on those who do is odd at least - unless you are deliberately trying to provoke.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 16, 2019)

John H said:


> I'm entitled to my opinion that I don't like spinach but it would be very odd if I posted it on a thread about house prices. For you as a non-EU traveller to say you don't give a shit about something that may have a major effect on those who do is odd at least - unless you are deliberately trying to provoke.


Take from it what you like. But I don’t give a feck about brexit. My life will still go on regardless. Life’s to short.


----------



## ricc (Oct 16, 2019)

its all rather reminiscent of the year 2000 crisis.   all the experts in the media spent months telling us everything with a computer would cease at the new year..everything from planes falling out the sky to the water and leccy going off .. what happened ,,, absolutely nothing

theres a lot of grossly overpaid ignoramuses in the media trying to make  up headlines  either to sell papers or as clickbait or to further their own career or political aims, but theres a vast number of very competent people working to ensure that their own bit of society works smoothly whatever the idiots in parliament and whitehall concoct.


----------



## spigot (Oct 16, 2019)

John H said:


> That is because we are a member of the EU. If and when we leave, you will be asked for one.


I am quite aware of that, but some previous have said they get them anyway.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 16, 2019)

There will be now green ins card required for me to drive into S/Ireland or vice versa according to republics rds minister as there is nothing in law to say so even though england says we have to,all bullsh-t.
Anyway i am sure if any of you run out of butter etc i have room in my van to smuggle a few odds and ends over to you.


----------



## spigot (Oct 16, 2019)

mark61 said:


> Never been asked to show one to get into Morocco either.


Don't see how you managed that.
A Green Card is normally one of the first documents they ask for when arriving at Tanger Med Port.


----------



## barryd (Oct 16, 2019)

ricc said:


> its all rather reminiscent of the year 2000 crisis.   all the experts in the media spent months telling us everything with a computer would cease at the new year..everything from planes falling out the sky to the water and leccy going off .. what happened ,,, absolutely nothing
> 
> theres a lot of grossly overpaid ignoramuses in the media trying to make  up headlines  either to sell papers or as clickbait or to further their own career or political aims, but theres a vast number of very competent people working to ensure that their own bit of society works smoothly whatever the idiots in parliament and whitehall concoct.



Not quite the same as one of the reasons the Y2K thing didnt end in disaster is thousands of people like me worked on preventing it being one for years before the event.  Some of it was perhaps exaggerated by the media but it was a real issue that could have effected all sorts from simple databases to planes.  We relied on experts to quietly get on with it.  Who are the experts doing the planning now?  Johnson? Gove? Be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## spigot (Oct 16, 2019)

caledonia said:


> Im retired and use my camper loads. There are so many great places to visit in my own country I don’t feel the need to leave it.


I'm also retired, have been for twenty years & spend more time in the camper than I do at home.
I agree with what you say about this country *BUT *the main thing that puts me off is the crap weather.
That, and the attitude to motorhomes from most councils.


----------



## mark61 (Oct 16, 2019)

spigot said:


> Don't see how you managed that.
> A Green Card is normally one of the first documents they ask for when arriving at Tanger Med Port.



Lots of people manage it. You can buy insurance there. Not all insurance companies will issue a Green Card for Morocco.


----------



## Beemer (Oct 16, 2019)

We opted to tour UK (Scotland) in August for our annual two weeks away, and found loads of places to overnight, spending just two nights in a campsite.
Previous years we have always gone abroad.  After Brexit, we will still tour abroad and UK, so no different than before, but a little more paperwork to be done.  This country has a lot to offer and we have barely scratched the surface.


----------



## spigot (Oct 16, 2019)

mark61 said:


> Lots of people manage it. You can buy insurance there. Not all insurance companies will issue a Green Card for Morocco.



I’m fully aware of that but mark61 was suggesting that it was not needed.
I’m also fully aware that a Green Card can be purchased in Morocco, and, some say, not worth the paper it is written on.
Last year my insurance co. sent me a Green Card by email but my printer was not functioning properly & the copy came out grey, not green.
Juan Carlos saw it & said it would not do, he then took the email & printed it out the right colour.
Obviously, a Green Card is important for Morocco!


----------



## mark61 (Oct 16, 2019)

I wasn't suggesting it's not needed. I'd recommend having one. I said I'd not been asked to show it.


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 16, 2019)

Yes , I think I am with Safeguard , they told me they would not issue green card for morocco


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 16, 2019)

barryd said:


> Not quite the same as one of the reasons the Y2K thing didnt end in disaster is thousands of people like me worked on preventing it being one for years before the event.



Me too! Provided a valuable income source for quite some time ...

The planning and implementation was very effective.


----------



## ricc (Oct 17, 2019)

POI Admin said:


> Me too! Provided a valuable income source for quite some time ...
> 
> The planning and implementation was very effective.



so why are so many  assuming that businesses' planning and prep for brexit wont be equally as effective?


----------



## John H (Oct 18, 2019)

jacquigem said:


> Yes , I think I am with Safeguard , they told me they would not issue green card for morocco


I'd check that again, Jacqui - I am with Safeguard and they issued me with a Green card for Morocco last year with no problem and free of charge.


----------



## John H (Oct 18, 2019)

ricc said:


> so why are so many  assuming that businesses' planning and prep for brexit wont be equally as effective?



Given enough time and support, it will (that doesn't mean it was a good idea in the first place, of course). The interesting thing here is that this thread started by informing people of the need to be prepared to avoid trouble in the future; several people (mostly, if not all, Brexiteers) started sneering and saying it was all bullshit or something similar. Indeed one of them, who admitted to never going to the EU in his motorhome, was particularly sneering. Odd turnaround that - it is now the Brexiteers who are talking down the need for planning for Brexit!


----------



## ricc (Oct 18, 2019)

John H said:


> Given enough time and support, it will (that doesn't mean it was a good idea in the first place, of course). The interesting thing here is that this thread started by informing people of the need to be prepared to avoid trouble in the future; several people (mostly, if not all, Brexiteers) started sneering and saying it was all bullshit or something similar. Indeed one of them, who admitted to never going to the EU in his motorhome, was particularly sneering. Odd turnaround that - it is now the Brexiteers who are talking down the need for planning for Brexit!



you seem to have drawn some rather odd conclusions.   most of us brexiteers are hoping for the best but that doesnt stop us taking sensible measures to deal with hiccups,   were just tired of the remoaners trying to outdo each other dreaming up what worst case disasters could  happen. most seem to be operating on the basis of shout loud and often and the sheep will follow.


i see it was reported in the press this morning that the leader of the opposition managed to give his "reasoned"assessment of boris' deal some half an hour or so before he had seen the text.    not actually the first time hes reacted to rubbish something before hes read it.


----------



## John H (Oct 18, 2019)

ricc said:


> you seem to have drawn some rather odd conclusions.   most of us brexiteers are hoping for the best but that doesnt stop us taking sensible measures to deal with hiccups,   were just tired of the remoaners trying to outdo each other dreaming up what worst case disasters could  happen. most seem to be operating on the basis of shout loud and often and the sheep will follow.
> 
> 
> i see it was reported in the press this morning that the leader of the opposition managed to give his "reasoned"assessment of boris' deal some half an hour or so before he had seen the text.    not actually the first time hes reacted to rubbish something before hes read it.



"Dreaming up ...…. disasters"? I remind you that this thread was offering some very sensible advice in response to Boris's government's own assessment of what was likely to happen after October 31st. That is not Remainers dreaming up anything. The thread was taken off track by Brexiteers sticking their fingers in their ears and shouting "la, la, la!" at the top of their voices. 

PS "hoping for the best" seems a far cry from the confident "take back control" that fooled so many at the referendum.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 18, 2019)

John H said:


> Given enough time and support, it will (that doesn't mean it was a good idea in the first place, of course). The interesting thing here is that this thread started by informing people of the need to be prepared to avoid trouble in the future; several people (mostly, if not all, Brexiteers) started sneering and saying it was all bullshit or something similar. Indeed one of them, who admitted to never going to the EU in his motorhome, was particularly sneering. Odd turnaround that - it is now the Brexiteers who are talking down the need for planning for Brexit!


I’m not a brexiteer don’t own a motorhome and I certainly wasn’t sneering. As I said I couldn’t give a feck about it all and whatever happens my life will not change. Your good at making assumptions but you’ve assumed wrong about me


----------



## John H (Oct 18, 2019)

caledonia said:


> I’m not a brexiteer don’t own a motorhome and I certainly wasn’t sneering. As I said I couldn’t give a feck about it all and whatever happens my life will not change. Your good at making assumptions but you’ve assumed wrong about me



If you check back you'll see that I said that the  disrupters were "mostly if not all" Brexiteers. I said that because I know the views of some but not all. I did not therefore assume the way you voted.

I do, however, plead guilty to the assumption about you having a motorhome. My defence is that it is a pretty safe assumption on a forum dedicated to motorhome usage! Your admission that you don't own one plus your pointless interjection in the first place only provides more evidence that you are simply a trouble-maker. And if you weren't sneering, you gave a very good impression of someone who was.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 18, 2019)

John H said:


> If you check back you'll see that I said that the  disrupters were "mostly if not all" Brexiteers. I said that because I know the views of some but not all. I did not therefore assume the way you voted.
> 
> I do, however, plead guilty to the assumption about you having a motorhome. My defence is that it is a pretty safe assumption on a forum dedicated to motorhome usage! Your admission that you don't own one plus your pointless interjection in the first place only provides more evidence that you are simply a trouble-maker. And if you weren't sneering, you gave a very good impression of someone who was.


I have a campervan  I’m not a trouble maker I just “simply” have an opinion which seems to offend you


----------



## Abermonian (Oct 19, 2019)

runnach said:


> your banished from gods county



*county? How very Freudian of yoon.
Oops, it's catching, should be *you.


----------



## Abermonian (Oct 19, 2019)

I thought this might interest yoon.









						Pack Mentality
					

Humans are as motivated by status as pack animals.




					www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## Abermonian (Oct 19, 2019)

There's another U-turn.


----------



## Abermonian (Oct 19, 2019)

I give you 
"runnach replied to the thread Brexit Roulette.
Hmmmmmmmm, more reward points..........lmfao..............keep it up,  Anyways, this is my last reply to you, so bash on with your...
Monday at 10:01 AM"


----------



## John H (Oct 19, 2019)

caledonia said:


> I have a campervan  I’m not a trouble maker I just “simply” have an opinion which seems to offend you



I am not easily offended, so don't over-estimate yourself. Motorhome/Campervan/tent on wheels - I don't care what you call it. You proudly riduculed the advice contained in this thread because it didn't affect you. That - plus your latest attempts to play games with definitions - demonstrates that you are only here to disrupt.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 19, 2019)

If viewed for my own ends only I hope the deal is approved today.


----------



## caledonia (Oct 19, 2019)

John H said:


> I am not easily offended, so don't over-estimate yourself. Motorhome/Campervan/tent on wheels - I don't care what you call it. You proudly riduculed the advice contained in this thread because it didn't affect you. That - plus your latest attempts to play games with definitions - demonstrates that you are only here to disrupt.
> [/QUOTE
> Whatever! Have a nice day


----------



## Abermonian (Oct 19, 2019)

Another last reply?
 every time. 
(What's a sither)?


----------



## John H (Oct 19, 2019)

Thank you, Caledonia. I have had a very nice day so far - an afternoon in the wonderful city of Toledo coupled with a resounding win for England over Australia and some pretty good news from Westminster too. Hope yours wasn't too disappointing


----------



## caledonia (Oct 19, 2019)

John H said:


> Thank you, Caledonia. I have had a very nice day so far - an afternoon in the wonderful city of Toledo coupled with a resounding win for England over Australia and some pretty good news from Westminster too. Hope yours wasn't too disappointing


----------



## John H (Oct 19, 2019)

caledonia said:


> View attachment 74072



How did you know I have a beard and look much younger than my years?


----------



## ricc (Oct 20, 2019)

John H said:


> Thank you, Caledonia. I have had a very nice day so far - an afternoon in the wonderful city of Toledo coupled with a resounding win for England over Australia and some pretty good news from Westminster too. Hope yours wasn't too disappointing


Glad to hear your having a nice time in Spain and are pleased about happenings in Westminster. Your probably relying on media reports so out of touch with the mood of the majority of the population who voted in the referendum to leave the EU and the significant number of those who voted to remain that are dismayed that the elected  representatives in parliament are voting to ignore a democratic decision. They ,the mps, are well aware of the mood of the country as evidenced by their refusal to grant us plebs a general election to get rid of them and hopefully vote in a new lot that respects democracy and the will of the people.
Hope you continue to enjoy your time abroad.


----------



## harrow (Oct 20, 2019)

Oh well there is no rush now


----------



## John H (Oct 21, 2019)

ricc said:


> Glad to hear your having a nice time in Spain and are pleased about happenings in Westminster. Your probably relying on media reports so out of touch with the mood of the majority of the population who voted in the referendum to leave the EU and the significant number of those who voted to remain that are dismayed that the elected  representatives in parliament are voting to ignore a democratic decision. They ,the mps, are well aware of the mood of the country as evidenced by their refusal to grant us plebs a general election to get rid of them and hopefully vote in a new lot that respects democracy and the will of the people.
> Hope you continue to enjoy your time abroad.



Thank you - but you are wrong about where I get my information from. First, my views are based on what I think is right, not on what the majority of others may or may not be thinking. Second, the vast majority of recent opinion polls show that most people now support Remain. There is also increasing support, both among the public and in Parliament, for a second referendum (personally, I don't support that). Third, this thread is supposed to be about motoring in the EU after Brexit - I get my information about that from EU and Government documents. Finally, I rarely believe anything that claims "the will of the people" is on its side. What the author usually means is his/her will. That is the problem with addressing a complicated question with a yes/no alternative - it seems to give all and sundry the opportunity to claim that everybody who voted the same way as them did so for the same reasons and with the same end in mind. Poll after poll has shown that is not the case.


----------

